# .45 Blackhawk accuracy



## yaknfish (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a 4 5/8" Blackhawk chambered in .45 Colt that has never shot as well as I think it should. Reading on the interwebs got me curious about the cylinder throats. Mine measure .451". The store bought .452" lead bullets I'm loading actually measure .453. The internet expert I read recommended reaming throats to .4525". I figure I oughta ask a few more internet experts. what do you guys think?

Thanx!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 28, 2012)

I load a cast 255 gr Keith type SWC in mine, sized .452 and they shoot great.  I also shoot some Barnes XPB's in it,
also .452 (advertised at .452 anyway) and they shoot great.  Mine is also a Ruger BH with 4 5/8" barrel.  There has been a good number of Deer and Hogs fall to the cast gun/cast bullet combination too


----------



## SASS249 (Nov 28, 2012)

Many Ruger 45 colt blackhawks had undersized throats.  Never heard anyone have less accuracy after opening up the throats.

However, what kind of accuracy are you getting and what do you expect?


----------



## fishtail (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't dismiss a few variables before changing the original setup of the firearm.
One very easy test would be with a chronograph to make sure you are getting stable velocities. 
Consistent bullet crimp and the best powder/primer for the bullet given the barrel length make a world of difference as to stable velocities. 
I had (done forgotten) a particular load for a either a 44spl or45acp that just would not group. Checked it later with a chronograph and it showed a pretty wide velocity difference between shots. Adjusted the powder type and it improved appreciably. 
Another thing I'm finding out with the 45Colt is the powder volume percentage also plays a huge factor as to stable pressure and accuracy.
What load and bullet you using?


----------



## chuckdog (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with the last post. Ammo can play a huge role. I like powders that yield good load densities. Experiment with different bullet weights too.

Also clean the TT out of the bore. Most revolvers have shot well for me, but usually when I've had trouble it's just one chamber in the cylinder that'll cause the flier.

I usually start by shooting repeatedly from the same chamber to see if it groups, then move to the next one.


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Last time I shot it, I was all over the paper. So, I gave it an extra good cleaning. A couple days ago, at the range, I was keeping them in the 8 ring at 25 feet. I tried some commercial cowboy loads and some of my own handloads (255 lead over Xgr of Unique. They both seemed to shoot OK. So, it looks like some breaking in, thorough cleaning and practice is in order. And some new grips. These checkered black plastic ones hurt.

Thanks again.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 1, 2013)

I would measure the throats first


----------



## yaknfish (Jan 20, 2013)

Shot the Blackhawk again today. 255 gr LRNFP over 7.3 grains of Unique. Powderpuff load, but small groups. Looks like breaking in and cleaning made a difference. Now to find a hotter load the gun likes and get the sights set. Thanks!


----------

